# L'Academie de Cuisine



## murby (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello

I am considering taking the culinary arts program at L'Academie in the DC area. I wondered if anyone had any experience of their programs and if they can help is establishing a career.

Many thanks,
Richard


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Francois Dionot and L'Acadamie Du Cuisine is an excellent choice for the area.
Here is a link to a few discussions where it came up.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/searc...earchid=368707


----------



## dbbonner (May 24, 2007)

I am a grad of L'Academie and now work at the school as admin to the director because I need my evenings and weekends free to take care of my newborn daughter. Anyway, I can say it is a great school and quite unique for a U.S. culinary school. A nice mix of classic techniques and fresh connections, and a great way to learn not just how to cook, but also how to think like a chef. Call the school and ask for Barbara to schedule a tour, or just check out the website at Redirect.... Good luck!


----------

